# SWGRS Vendors Pt.2



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Before we catch up with more vendors from last week's SWGRS, I thought I'd show you this wide shot of the hall which SWMTP took from one of the upstairs clinic rooms. That's the Door Hollow Shortline you see in the left foreground.











Let's start with one of the 'Big Boys' -- Bachmann. You can see them in that wide shot.. the blue table at middle left. We'll get closer --












And here's their new steam donkey rig, on and off the flatcar.












Upland Trains framed their booth space with this nice elevated track system from Econobridge.












Ozark Miniatures had a pretty consistent flow of visitors. Unfortunately, they lost their demo pile driver recently when a drunk driver smashed into their parked van! Dave Rhotan tells me that he's taking on his Ozark duties full time now in order to clear out some backlog and bring out some new Ozark products which are "90% done." Hopefully, one of those is going to be a passenger car kit with a duck-bill roof!












Precision Products is now a part of Ozark, and Dave always brings along a good selection of panels. I grabbed this shot of some building fronts which were perched over the display. Their architecture is basically the same, but each building is dressed with a different selection of facing material!












Jonathan Bliese of Electric Model Works is talking with a customer, but wife Laura giggles at the camera.












John Schneider at Just Plain Folk was busy as usual, selling figures and more. Here are some building selections that are new this show (at least to me!) I like those semi-built framed buildings because they're the first ones I've seen that have a typical American outline and roof pitch.






















On the left, Gold Coast Station; on the right, BridgeMasters












VES Enterprises had an impressive display of buildings and false fronts. All use exterior grade woods and are hand-crafted. Their 'western style' buildings and facades come with cedar boardwalks fronting them.












Shourt Line produces various electronic modules for both DC and DCC operation. One of their more popular products seems to be an all-in-one lighting kit for LGB (and I presume other?) passenger cars.












Colorado Model Structures was sharing booth space with Rock n Roll Rio Grande. As far as I can tell, Rock n Roll Rio Grande doesn't actually sell anything, but the owner, "Maui Mike", has some well-produced videos on Youtube which highlight his excellently modeled railroad!












SG Models had a hit last summer with their wood, easy to build 'Sam's Shoes' kit, which I've mentioned on MLS before. A couple of other buildings are also available. This fall they're getting ready to release two new items, a general store and a small hotel. The hotel will include a special jig which makes it easier to assemble the outside staircase.






















In fact, I think I'll drag my tired carcass up that staircase and flop for the night. More later...


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Gary! Great report. And as usual, much appreciated by many of us that didn't attend.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary and Carla,
Thanks for the great pictures. Enjoying the show all over again. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary looks like I missed a really good meet can not wait till next time thanks for sharing caferacer


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

THANK YOU Gary ! For taking the time to acquire and post all these great pics along with some informative captions !!

doug c


----------

